# Death in the Cage: The Michael Kirkham Story



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wasn't sure if I should just post this in the thread or not, I'm sure a mod will move it if I should have.

A little more in depth look at the story.



> FAYETTEVILLE, N.C. -- Dennis Kirkham only saw footage of his youngest son's mixed martial arts bouts once.
> 
> "The guy beat the heck out of the back of Michael's head to the point where it was beet red," Kirkham told FanHouse. "The other fighter was warned two or three times by the referee."
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/07/15/death-in-the-cage-the-michael-kirkham-story/?icid=main|aim|dl10|link1|http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mmafighting.com%2F2010%2F07%2F15%2Fdeath-in-the-cage-the-michael-kirkham-story%2F


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I wondered if they would do some follow up with that. Sucks for the guys kids man. He really should have waited to fight though, at least until he could get checked out medically by a doctor. Most fights you see the person getting suspended with no contact for at least 1 1/2 months even if they didn't take much punishment.


----------

